# need two for sunday



## Quicdraw (Oct 3, 2007)

need two for sunday 150.00 per person all included except food and drink this will be a 6 hr trip,6 hrs of fishing not a 4 hr boat ride and 2 hrs of fishing , snapper, grouper , ajs , kings , and maybe a cobia might even go after a hammerhead we lost on wendsday alan 850-288-1175 or richard 850-602-4298


----------



## realspeed (Jul 22, 2009)

sunday the 19th or are you talkin sunday the 26th?


----------

